

FKit: Everyday Functional Programming in JavaScript - nullobject
https://github.com/nullobject/fkit

======
moberemk
I like this. Ever since I adopted Lodash/Underscore as part of my workflow
I've been finding even basic functional programming techniques to be a huge
timesaver and this is a nice, simple toolbelt for that kind of work.

~~~
nullobject
Thanks moberemk. I'm trying to take what lodash/underscore started to the next
logical step with FKit.

